# Gumbo



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody got any good gumbo recipes?


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Check foodnetwork.com under Emeril for several.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_10832,00.html


----------

